# Autonomia de una UPS?



## Luis Chanquia (Abr 12, 2006)

Hola: Me pueden afirmar si la autonomía de una UPS esta dada por la capacidad de su batería.
Y si su máxima carga está dada por la potencia que especifican los fabricantes??
Gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 12, 2006)

Luis Chanquia dijo:
			
		

> Hola: Me pueden afirmar si la autonomía de una UPS esta dada por la capacidad de su batería.



Si, solo depende de la capacidad en amperios/hora de la bateria.



			
				Luis Chanquia dijo:
			
		

> Y si su máxima carga está dada por la potencia que especifican los fabricantes??
> Gracias.



Generalmente (fabricantes reconocidos) la máxima carga es un 20% del valor especificado, este margen da una mayor confiabilidad al equipo en circunstancias extremas.

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 24, 2009)

Primero que nada, la modificación es posible si la UPS esta dotada de ventilador/es.
Las baterías internas suelen estar en serie, estas se deben quitar y reemplazar por 1 (una) externa de mayor capacidad.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 24, 2009)

"estas se deben quitar y reemplazar por 1 (una) externa de mayor capacidad. "
No hace falta que solo sea una, no hay limite en cuanto a la capacidad en A/H siempre y cuando respetes la tension de la misma. Generalmente las UPS no estan hechas para uso continuo, pero agregando un sistema de ventilacion forzada la podes usar en periodos largos.Yo tengo una ups marca APC de 250W en la Berlingo para alimentar una notebook, un par de flashes, dos fluorescentes de 36(neones caseros) y con un cooler de micro funciona sin problemas.


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 24, 2009)

Para el caso que tengas 2 baterías de 12v 7Ah en serie, y le pones 2 de coche en serie si una esta ligeramente mas descargada que la otra, fuiste; una nunca se carga y la otra se sobrecarga.
Si le pones una de camión de 24v, carga lento con el cargador original, pero al menos anda lindo.

Tengo una Atomlux A1000@Plus de las viejas con conector serie e interruptor: ¿De donde puedo capturar la señal de funcionando con batería para encender el sistema de ventilación?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 24, 2009)

en realidad los cargadores que se usan para un equipo de bateria de 7A/h si bien pueden recibir baterias de por ejemplo 50 A/h ya que son cargadore ssuaves , no muy elaborados y con su respectiva limitacion .
van a cargar a la de 50A/h el dia del ñaupa .
me refiero a que si en las especificaciones carga a la de 7 A/h en 12 hs ....a la de 50 A/h la cargara en 50/7 * 12 (y algo mas) .

luego como estan hechos para trabajar 20 minutos y fin , puede ser que si sumamos :
mas capacidad o sea mas uso continuo y un uso frecuente  las pistas y demas terminen marrones, como bien dijeron el fan ayuda.

esas cosas chinas son hechas ...........tan justas.

Nilfred, deduzcamos:
el ventilador lo queremos mas que nada para el uso en caso de corte de luz, ahi tiene que general los 220vca , ahi es el trabajo rudo, el tema del cargador no creo , pero con el dedito se puede verificar.
cuando se corta los 220v de la linea ......habria que ver si un rele conmuta algo, NO conviene poner el fan de 220 v por que , seria cargar mas a ese pobre inverter.
sin ver el circuito, algo facil..........
por que no sensas la linea de 220v, no la salida de la UPS sino la entrada, si No hay 220v >>>> activas un rele el cual engancha a el ventilador que sera de 12 o 24vcc para tomar energia de las baterias.........aunque ......el asunto es qu eno descargue del todo las baterias, la ups tendra corte automatico.

hay que ver el circuito, para ver si se aprovecha algo , sino tendrias que hacer algo complicadito.

sino un simple sensor de temperatura hay unos que son unsimple bimetal lo pegas en el disipador del T mas calenton (haz una prueba) y listo , creo que es lo mas facil.
uno de esos bimetales manejan directo el fan, ni rele necesitas.

de paso mira en modo carga si algo se calienta.

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 24, 2009)

Para la carga de las baterias es obvio que no se puede usar el circuito original de la ups


----------

